# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  "ERGENEKON"dan Yargılanma Rehberi

## bozok

*"ERGENEKON"DAN YARGILANMA REHBERİ*



*Behiç Gürcihan* 

_Detaylar_ 

_ALT BAşLIK: Bir 'Ergenekoncu'nun 'Hukuk' Maceraları_

_YAYIN NO: 130_

_GüNCEL TARİH_

_EBAT: 13,5x21_

_AğUSTOS 2010_

_ARKA KAPAK YAZISI:_

_“Ergenekon” operasyonunu kurgulayanların kurduğu sahnenin ön sırasında otururken, bir mahkeme salonunda, “Adalet mülkün temelidir” deyişinin ve Mustafa Kemal’in büstünün huzurunda – kaleme alıyorum bu satırları. Adaletin, mülkün temeli olduğu tezini ciddiye alacaksak; adalet dağıtılmayan her salonda, her mahkemede, her duruşmada devlete ve rejime karşı bir başkaldırının mevcut olduğunu düşünmek zorundayız. Bu hem adaleti, hem de mülkün gerçek anlamını bilenler açısından ciddiye alınması gereken bir varsayım. Bir vatandaş olarak kendinizi “Ergenekon” gibi bir operasyonun ortasında bulduğunuzda elinizdeki tek dayanak, yasa metinleri olacaktır. Bu gibi olağanüstü dönemlerde devletin; kırmızı kaplı yasa kitaplarıyla değil de mühürlü sarı zarflarla yönetildiğini ve yönlendirildiğini düşünebilirsiniz. üok da yanılmış olmazsınız. Sahne arkasında dolaşan sarı zarfların, sahne önündeki mahkÃ»mların kaderini belirlediği ortamlarda, kırmızı kaplı yasa kitaplarının ne kadar işe yarayacağı haklı bir sorudur. Bu sorunun cevabı üzerine sayfalar kaleme alınabilir. Bu konuya “Ergenekon” operasyonuyla ilgili diğer kitaplarda değinilecektir fakat bu kitabın temel maksatları açısından, en azından uzun vadede kırmızı kaplı yasa kitaplarının içeriğinin mühürlü sarı zarfların içeriğine üstün geleceğini varsaymak durumundayız. Gözaltına alınmayla başlayıp, cezaeviyle sonuçlanan süreçteki aşamaları anlatırken, yaşananları kişiselleştirmeden, okura hukuki olarak vermeleri gereken mücadelenin ayrıntılarını okuyacaksınız. “Ergenekon” gibi ülkemiz tarihinin en çetrefilli davasında sanık olarak yargılananların yaşadıklarından yola çıkılarak derlenen bu çalışmanın; ülkemizin, hukuk ve demokrasi adına çok da iç açıcı olmayan yargı sürecinin, her an nesnesi olmaya aday vatandaşa ışık tutacağı ümidini taşıyorum._


http://www.parafyayinlari.com/?newUr...bs49936&Fstate=

...

----------

